# The story game



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

the story game is a game where one person begins the story with one sentence and then everyone adds on their own sentence to make a hilarious, sweet, love and many other kinds of stories. Be considerate and don’t end the story too soon and don’t make it last 300 pages either.

I will begin:

Once upon a time there was a goat named Goat.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Goat lived on a farm with lots of other animals, but she was the only goat. Hence the name.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Her best friend was Sheep. Sheep was a wooly sheep.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Goat was jealous of sheep's wooly coat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

And shaved his beautiful wool while Sheep slept


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goat worked all night trying to make a coat for herself out of Sheep’s wool.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sadly Sheep woke with a shiver!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

And Goat ran to the LGD HARRY...begging him to come lay beside sheep so she wouldnt get cold.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

LGD squinted at Goat and said “where did you get that coat?”.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Goat said I bought it off of amazon. It’s a booming business ya know.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

"Oh that makes sense," said LGD "but why does it smell so much like Sheep?.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its wool...all natural..cost me a fortune...shyly spoken by goat...as she slowly slips away....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So LGD went to sleep by sheep but really was auspicious of goat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goat decided to go for a walk in her new coat. She couldn’t help feeling a little guilty, but at the same time loved the feeling of the wooly coat on her.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

As she walked through the woods in her warm wooly coat, she heard someone calling her name, angrily. The voice came from the direction of the barn, but it wasn’t from the barn, it was behind it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goat being afraid of everything, jumped and looked like she had the pazzizzel scared out of her. She ran in all directions and then finally decided to look behind the barn.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Behind the barn, she saw a sheep, but it wasn't Sheep, it was Sheep's Mother, and brother, Ewe, and Lamb.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They were very angry because they knew what Goat had done. They started to circle her


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mother Sheep had her best angry eyes focused on Goat. "We know what you did Goat. " Goat began to feel the squeeze. Goat looked down and started shuffling the dirt....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She was thinking hard, then lifted her innocent face up and said “Might I make a suggestion?”


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Maaaaaa.... maaaaa.... maaaa mamma sheep is bullying me......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

But as soon as Goat turned around mama Goat was standing right there with a very unhappy look in her face....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

“Time to fess up”, she said!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok maaa. I took it. I took the hay off the floor. I know you told me it was bad but I didnt get any goggos. I am sorry maaa..... said goat looking in every direction except at mother goat


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

“ fine then but there is still the punishment” Said maaa “ you must give the coat back, as well as shave your own and give it to sheep”


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

(embarrassed) um maaa. Coat? What coat? I found this behind the farmers house. Its not sheeps maaa.... said goat looking at the sky


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

At that moment, Sheep came around the barn. She looked small, because she had no coat on. Harry, the LGD was with her.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheep shivered and quivered and tears welled up in her eyes, "I thought you were my friend," sheep managed to say between short sobs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goat felt sheepish (lol see what I did there) ashamed even. Taking the jacket off she Cuddled it around Sheep....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And Maaa pulled goats ear and told her to go lay in the corner of the barn. No milk for you tonight goat. Think about what you did


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Goats friendship with sheep was destroyed, and that made Goat very sad indeed. He was sorry for what he had done, and he decided to make it up to her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goat sat, then walked, then layed down and got up. He just couldnt think of a creative way to say sorry. So he decided to sleep on it


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The next morning goat woke up with Harry the LGD nose to nose with him. There was an awkward silence.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

“So” said Harry, with a peice of straw in his mouth “whatcha been thinkin ‘bout, it better have been something for sheep.”


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Goat looked up at Harry and felt a touch a defensiveness, or anger, but quickly realized that she had messed up, and need to make it up to Sheep. She looked at Harry, and said nothing.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

A tear ran down goats cheek. Harry saw it and knew that goat regretted the action. Harry knew too, that goat needed to make amends and that he needed time. He returned to sheep and stood staeing nose to nose with him.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Sheep looked at goat as a tear rolled down his eye. Sheep felt sad, betrayed, and heartbroken, and Goat knew it.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

(Not a story sentence  )

Is it just me or did Sheep and Goat swap genders? :what:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol I think they did! 
Goat slowly let a tear roll down his cheek, making sure to not to let their eyes meet. “I’m sorry” goat said.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

By the way Harry is a guy and sheep is a guy and goat is a girl

Sheep said nothing because her stomach was too clenched to speak, instead sheep shifted the hay a bit with her hoof and hugged goat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

“You could make it better by snuggling me at night”, Sheep said. “It’s awful cold without my wooly coat!”


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry sheep. I really just wanted to have a beautiful wooly coat. I am so sorry.... please forgive me....


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

“I forgive you goat, how about some coffee tomorrow morning and we can talk it over?” Said sheep


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

"And if you really wanted a wool coat," Sheep continued. "You could have waited until next shearing season came round, then we could have knitted you one."


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry heard the conversation and decided to go tell momma goat and momma sheep that peace will prevail.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

“Momma goat!” Exclaimed Harry “everything’s good again!”


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Momma goat went to momma sheep. They exchanged high hooves and did the happy wobble. Momma goat wiggled a bit more because she was cooking 4 babies at the time. Momma sheep waddled away with a happy bleat to go and tell Rocky Rooster to announce the truce


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goat learned a valuable lesson. Friendship runs deeper than the fluffiest wool coat!


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

What’s that I hear? COCK A DOODLE DOOOOOOOO!! rocky rooster is starting a fresh day full of happiness! And the happiness will be forever (hopefully) until next time.... then end.


----------

